# Pecan crust for fish?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Does anybody have a recipe for making a pecan crust for fish? I had flounder somewhere and it had a fantastic pecan flavor. I can't seem to find one on the web and I don't remember where I had it. Thanks for any help.....Ed


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Pecan Crusted Trout Fillets with Creole Mineare Sauce*

Flour Trout fillets or shrimp

Pecans

Eggs

Milk

Tony Chachereâ€™s (or other Cajun seasoning of choice)

Take flour and pecans (approx. 2-1 ratio), food process and add some seasoning. Prepare an egg and milk mixture. Take seafood and, 1) sprinkle with Tonyâ€™s, 2) dredge in plain flour, 3) dip back in egg mixture, and finally coat with pecan flour. 

Heat sautÃ© pan with Â¼ inch of olive oil, pan fry for few minutes on each side until golden brown.

*Creole Mineare Sauce*

An awesome tangy side sauce for dipping

3 or 4 Large Lemons

Approx. Â¾ Cup. Worchestire Sauce

2 Bay Leaves

Approx. Â½ Cup. butter pieces

Approx. Â½ Cup. Heavy Cream

Take lemons and peel heavy pith off and quarter. Place in saucepan with worchestire and bay leaves. Simmer and reduce. Strain, then add butter pieces and melt. Add cream and bring to light boil to thicken. Serve.

That taste good on a truck bumper


----------



## pigboy (Jun 15, 2004)

Profish has it down.....the idea is to batter it "dry-wet-dry" in order to get the pecan crust to stick. I am in charge of many seafood restaurants and pecan crusted fish is one of our mainstays. Here's a little trick.....use a different liquid blend as the "wet" part of the binder. With the flour and (insert your liquid of choice) ______ the old milk and eggs combo is simply not needed. Experiment with the "wet" aspect with beer, wine, L&P, etc until you get the flavor profile you want. Like Emeril says....cooking is not brain surgery, so feel free to not use a recipe and experiment different things until it works with what you are wanting.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thank you very much!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

The Food Network has a pecan crusted fish recipe that was perfect on Wahoo! My wife pan browned with olive oil before applying the crust and baking. Give it a try.
G


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

*Brennans Pecan Crusted Sea Trout*

Brennan's Pecan Crusted Sea Trout:

Doing this from memory:

1 Bag Shelled Pecans
1 Teaspn worsteshire sauce
a few dashes of tabasco
your favorite creole seasoning to taste, like Tony's
1 cup fluor
enough oil in skillet to create 1/8" to 1/4" depth

Mix pecans, worsteshire sauce, tabasco, and seasoning in bowl. Layout pecan mixture on cookie sheet and roast for 45 minutes (I think around 325 degF).
Process roasted pecans in food processor until finely chopped. DO NOT overdo this step, otherwise oil from pecans will separate out and you will wind up with a pastey mess. You should strive for saw dust consistency- NOT POWDER.

Add more Tony's to flour until it has an orange like tint. Mix seasoned fluor with pecan mixture. Egg wash your fillets, dip in pecan flour, throw them in the skillet. Fry both sides.

This sounds about right. If anyone has an interest I have the real recipe at home which I can look up for you.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Had pecan crusted Mahi tonight - another fine dish!


----------

